# lets see some colubrids



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

lets see some pics of colubrids green and blue tree snakes broun trees night tigers ,slatey greys and any others people keep heres a couple to get the ball rolling


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

pics are slatey grey and enhydris polylepis [water snake a live bearer]


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

night tiger


----------



## Duke_jensen (Apr 23, 2005)

nice snake longtom


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

Gday longtom is that slatey grey yours? Did the eggs hatch from the blue phase tree snakes or were they eggs from the green blue parents?


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

hi yes they did


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

yeah the slateys one i bred


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

tiger again i never took this but hes mine


----------



## improvius (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's a pic from my gallery. One of my newest snakes - a Cal King named RB (Rotten Banana). Loves to musk me.






-Imp


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

stunning imp im green with envey


----------



## Dicco (Apr 23, 2005)

Where are you located longtom?


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

brisbane dicco


----------



## Dicco (Apr 23, 2005)

Which species do you breed? I have a fair interest in colubrids.


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

slatey greys blue green tree snakes, trying to breed tigers macleays what you keep show us some pics


----------



## Dicco (Apr 23, 2005)

I havn't yet got any, but was about to get an eastern form BTS, but found a breeder with Arafura File Snakes, and couldn't refuse. I'll be interested in Slatey Greys next year, but at the moment am struck for cash.


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

well they dont bred till late in season so about march/april next years when hatchling should be around what you going to feed that arafura when it gets huge thats the large one isnt it i was talking with a breeder said his could eat a 3ib bara no worries and that you really need a good fish supply so that kind put me off


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

Love that Cali kingsnake and i love night tigers,have seen many in the wild,gorgeous animal with big boofy heads compared to the body and really bige eyes.

Pic of a blue green tree snake 3 months old just showing some blue now.


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

looking good brouns looks like his eyes going darker to me hope he turns out like my avatar for you


----------



## Dicco (Apr 23, 2005)

I'll be speaking with the breeder regarding the matter, they'll be hard work when adults, but worth it for me.


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

yes might have to find your self a good supply of fresh water mullet and find away of keeping alive unless you can catch easy on regular basis


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

hey brouns dont you like the water snake its a crappy pic cause of the glare off fish tank but they are asesome animals to keep easier then tree snakes


----------



## dpeica (Apr 23, 2005)

How much do you usually sell your slaty grey hatchlings for, longtom?
I'd be interested in some next season.



I'll see if I can get a pic of my pair of BTS.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey longtom,i reckon i'd have to see them in the flesh to appreciate them.I'm hoping and have been told the bts will turn out like the one in your avatar which looks like a ripper.Got any full pics of that one or any true blues?


----------



## Jonny (Apr 23, 2005)

gts


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

yeah i think youve already seen most of them tree has a few icant work out show to resize them properly but im going to do some more as for the water snakes yes my picture is poor hard to take good pics of snakes especially when in an aquirium i put up a pic for you on the black head thread have a peak


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

excellent pics jonny especially the one in steel thing


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

Easisest way i found to resize pics is to make a gallery here and upload your pics to it which automatically resizes your pic.Once you have an album in the gallery it taes a bit for the admin to name it for you and then you can go to :admin options,then properties and you can change pic size in there so you can post larger pics.....to post pics in your gallery ,open the pic up full size and right click then properties and highlight the address bt holding the left click down and scrolling over the address then right click and click on copy,then go to post reply and when you post the pic you can write whatever you want first but when you want to post the pic click on(img)then right click and click on paste and then click (img) again and submit...hope that helps a bit...only seen one or two from Tremain longtom.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

I really like the gold ones too,any pics of them longtom?


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

i was confused before can i send full sized pics to your www or do they have to be sized also?


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

yes im after golds also have been let doun several times by people on hatchlings dont really haveany good pics of golds


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

Not sure what you mean but you can post them from your gallery once you have one if you don't already,it's very simple even i can do it hehe :wink:


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

i dont have one ive been editing some but some just seem not to work


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

the blue


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

again ive chopped this to pieces got learn how to do this im going nuts


----------



## improvius (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Tom. The pics don't show it, but his belly is flat black, too. I'll have to take some better ones soon.

-Imp


----------



## improvius (Apr 23, 2005)

Tom what exactly is the blue there? I haven't seen anything like it over here in the states. Very nice.

-Imp


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

its the blue form of the common green tree [dendrelaphis punctulatus can get green gold ,black,green/blue an amazing aussie native


----------



## indicus (Apr 23, 2005)

Some nice shots, these guy's are great...was just feeding one, when it launched out of the container onto the floor....like lighting, unbelieveable, just got it before it went under the stove. After it relaxed, it sat contently watching my every move..... I'm digging this camera stuff  , heres a close-up head shot.......i'll have to sort this upsizing photos out....


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

What's the maximum size the bts get to?I've seen some huge green phase and brown trees,i'm guessing a blue phase would grow just as big as a green or gold phase etc..


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

you guys are making me sick the way you just slap those pics up the blue i thinkbrouns is between 5 and 6 foot ive never really measured her but ive seen a road killed green over 6 not much over


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

yes you can see the eye changeing to black in that perfect pic tree


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

get a photo gallery started and you'll be laughing...i hope my little fellas turn out as nice as yours!

Awesome closeup indicus.some blue coming through there nice camera work!!!


----------



## indicus (Apr 23, 2005)

Guess it depends on food avaliabilty?, and what their pradating on?,....frogs; apposed to small mammels.....seen some rather large GT's...removed one for a old lady's hub-cap a few months ago..5.5-6"in length, 3.5 in mid-girth, the largest i've seen...


----------



## joughin (Apr 23, 2005)

hello longtom


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

hi hows it going


----------



## indicus (Apr 23, 2005)

Notice how the yellow throat's changing to white?....started yellow.


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 24, 2005)

is there any snake u aint got browns crikey


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

as nices as trees you mean or bluey yours are same as trees arenr they?i think judgeing by how yours are looking to the four lots ive bred yours are prettier than my first bloodline second ones hard to say but i think youll be able to see some of bluey in her babies but when there bred back to each other thatll be interesting hope yours are a girl and a boy brouns but even if there the same sex you only got find the right one to put to them and youll have bts people will kill for


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 24, 2005)

As nice as yours,mine are the same as trees and looking much like his now,haven't taken a pic for a week or so,and they're about to shed so some more colour should start coming through...will be offering first non scented thawed pinkies tomorrow so see how it goes..

Yeah i aint got an albino ball python mrmagic :wink:


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

they,ll eat em theres lots of albino corns around syndey i hear do you think the trees are a pair females are usally really good feeders and bigger heads but probadly a bit small yet but you might have some idea


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

by byspangled perch


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 24, 2005)

One does seem a little larger than the other but i'll get em probed soon to see what there is...i agree that these will become a very popular snake because of how stunning they look and active they are.


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

hmm could be a pair did you see my anaconda in action well same shape


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

well cant say two many people keep colubrids out there weve not even got a pic of any keel backs i was hoping to see some unusal snakes what a shame


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 24, 2005)

Doesn't look like it does it?????Surely someone has some night tigers or normal phase bts..anyway i've been playing around with old pics so here's a couple to keep this thread going...Is that a Maclays water snake longtom?Do you breed your own perch or catch em?


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

did you get my pm i wish i could do that brouns thats cool


----------



## basketcase (Apr 24, 2005)

meh


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

yes its a enhydris polylepis look in gows book theresacouple good pics of them on the terra firma i catch my oun perch but they love goldfish to death but like mullet also acully eat every live fish ive given they have live birth cool ah!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2005)

wasnt sure where to put this


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 24, 2005)

nah mate no pm as yet???


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

hmm you should of got a pm to say look at pics in albums i put some in wonder how come never went


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

hmm you should of got a pm to say look at pics in albums i put some in wonder how come never went


----------



## longtom (Apr 24, 2005)

is that yours ssssnakey man nice how many you have you breed them ??


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 25, 2005)

any more pics of the night tigers? they look orsm


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

green blues


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

same but different pic


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

these were taken with a flash a few minutes ago but they are showing lots of blue flecks lots different to brouns ones this gives you an idea of the great varition thats avalible to you herpers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

how much would you expect to pay for a hatchy/juvenile..they are good looking animals


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

hi third generation captive bred feeding well over 400 hundered more in a pet shop if its doun south full blues if you can find any god knows


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

another pic


----------



## joughin (Apr 25, 2005)

can ya get these snakes on a normal license ??


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 25, 2005)

In NSW thay are on a class 1 licence. What is the average price of these beautiful snakes???


----------



## NoOne (Apr 25, 2005)

joughin said:


> can ya get these snakes on a normal license ??



Either your an old member trying to cause trouble or you are really thick :roll:


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

from 350 to five hundered for feeding hatchlings and more for one that looks like the one in the avatar


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

hey tom or joughin what snakes do you keep in tassie?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

yeh,,i thinkk i'll buy the mrs a pair,,i'll go back to the thread that details the keeping of these guys



> is that yours ssssnakey man nice how many you have you breed them ??


no its not mine but i have had them and i did breed them quite a few years ago..they were my first snake that i kept in my room when i was about 10,,them and lil whip snakes and small eyed snakes...all local,,they used to bite me sometimes..not often, but enough to teach me not to get bitten when handling the more dangerous ones


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

hmm so where can i get some sssnakeman ?? youve probadly worked out i like colubrids by now


----------



## keelow (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd love a pair of the bright blue ones...

What's the damage? can they be kept together?


----------



## hugsta (Apr 25, 2005)

Longtom, do you find the GTSs hard to get feeding on pinkies? I have heard they are quite hard to get feeding well.


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

some times they are but normally they become better the more they eat some people scent theres i never bother just tease feed them but if you get ones that are already feeding youll probadly have no drammas once you get em on to small rats theres no looking back the worst thing about them is they have extremely acute vison so a shadow or sudden move ment can make them drop a food item then you have start again .plus they,ll jump from a container and speed off faster than any other snake ive kept


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

maybe johqin can send over some white lips from tassie..i dont know to many ppl who sell them,but i can probably show you them in the wild...no bags though,,lol
baz


----------



## hugsta (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks longtom. I have done a rescue for a gts and I must admit they are bloody fast. This one was in a letterbox. I opened it up and was up the tree before I coud bat an eyelid, fixed the problem though...LOL


----------



## apple (Apr 25, 2005)

ive been looking for a green tree snake for ages just wondering what there temprement was like and do they really let of a smell when there angry.


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

hi apple yesnot bad only when stressed i notice it on hatchlings but cant say ive noticed my adults doing it for a long time and i was handling one yesterday there temperment highly strung ,nervous but they settle qwick once your holding ,not the sort of snake you take for a walk on the grass less it was a foot ball oval they hiss,blow there throats out mock strike but are hard pressed to draw blood but can ive had a feeding resonse from large female but only once and was very surprized


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

any way didnt mean to hijack another thread..we were talking about colubrids right?lol..my fave colubrid i think would be a the slatey greys.two which i had years ago..which i bought from a petshop in ..elwood..think it was 160$ for the pair,which turned out to be both males :roll:  
live and learn huh?
:| bazmo


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

slateys should be called bitey greys closed you can get to having an elapid but its colubrid pretty easy to keep like the cold more than the heat mine feed well on fuzzy rats have you had one latch on to you baz they dont like to let go just chew chew


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

the ones i had never bit which was strange i thought at the time..even though i was a very naive kid then.(now im a naive adult}
they did stink sometimes when they were being handled at first..real nasty smell..oh yeh and they were definitly w/c adults
baz


----------



## longtom (Apr 25, 2005)

mine ive learn to respect as if you push your luck they will bite not a pain ful bite blood but its getting em to let go i bred some year before last hatchlings were same but couldnt do much but the way they throw there body around when there being defensive alot of people look at them and say oh really plain but they make up for there looks in behavior i think!!


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

Bert






Jaws





Jaws at home





and not quite a Colubrid, here is Nessie.





Larger pics of the above can be found here: http://www.arafurae.net/gallery/index.php


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 26, 2005)

great pics wrasse,


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

so wrasse is bert an only child or does he have a wife


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

He is currently single and looking....


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

you ve two pics one looks large and old are they both boys


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

Two pics? There are a few of Bert up there, he is the only BTS I have, all the BTS pics are of him.


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

ive been looking for some for a long time saw some hatchlings couple years back think they were in vic wish id of got some now


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

no i was meaning the keel back one in your hand inst one in a fish tank or am i going blind


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

Bert is a huge BTS Wrasse. I have never seen one like that before. Awsome snake, he looks like ya wouldn't want to mess with him.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

Bert is an absolute sook and has never ever attempted to bite me or even look like he wants to, even when assisting him to shed around the head (we had a rough patch). He can be a little shy and jumpy when removed from his tank and needs to be held quietly for a minute or two to settle, then he is more than happy to hang around your neck or sit in your lap and watch the world go by.

Jaws is a single female, also, like Bert, looking for the love of her life. She is my only Keelback.


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

if your ever in qweenland craig go for a drive to cangra at night on a coolish night some times you see thee or four hey wrasse jaws pic is that a keel back??


----------



## indicus (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's a nice looking wild Brown-tree, i took some snaps of today..... 8)


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

what does jaws eat only fish ive heard sometimes they eat rat pinks


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

Dam longtom and Wrasse, I really want to go out and get some green tree snakes and a BTS (been on my wish list for a while now). You two suck (just kidding)  More pics...


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

Is that yours indicus? Awsome looking animals BTS.


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

hey indicus think your getting as good as david attenborough about time a few others have come to the party with some excellent pics was getting bored


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeap, Jaws is a female Keelback, red phase.


----------



## indicus (Apr 26, 2005)

No Craig' a wild one that i photographed hanging in a fuel bowser, 170km's west of here....


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

indicus - How big was he? 

I didn't think they got as big as yours Wrasse. I know they grow up to 6ft, but I always though they were just long and very slender.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry, missed the fish question.

I only feed Jaws fish, never tried her on anything else. She is a voracious feeder and goes through about 6 goldfish a week. Amazing method of hunting though, basically, she jumps in the water, mouth open and goes hell for leather hoping to scoop something up. Then, when she does, she rears her head out of the water and gulps it down. Quite funny to watch, not a shy feeder at all and extremely entertaining. 

A very good display snake.


----------



## indicus (Apr 26, 2005)

About 4.5".....at a guess


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

seeing as your in brisvages like me wrasse ill keep an eye out for a husband for her you never know theres a few in collections just a matter of finding one whats she eat??


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

That would be great, thanks longtom.

Anything fishy, she isn't particular, platys, mollies, golds, as long as it swims and slips down her throat, she is on it.



craig.a.c, Bert is slender, just very very long, not measured him though, I guess that is now on my to do list.


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

hey wrasse that filey must put away alot fish what you feed it does it eat dead stuff if its fresh or only live


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

Let me know what measurement you get when you do wrasse. He still spins me out.


----------



## Linus (Apr 26, 2005)

> He still spins me out.



Yep I agree Craig. I have never seen a Brown tree anywhere near that size. I thought the one indicus showed is more typical of their size. His head look slike its the size of a pythons.

Good stuff.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 26, 2005)

here are a couple of larger bts..


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, unfortunately I have nothing to contribute here lol, but as to the photos- I"M DROOLING!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: That BTS you have Wrasse is an absolute stunner!! And Longtom, the piccie of the blue phase GTS has me in a cold sweat! :lol: :lol: Absolutely awesome folks!


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

hey snake man thats a big tree snake those cages are those pics taken at a uni ive seen a cage just like those fron a uni whos the female hooking the snake i thoubght you were a male :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 26, 2005)

those pics are from the smithsonian institute at walla walla washington
dont know who the student is..it was a herp outing to the museum


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

oh seen persecks cages from a uni here like that they to were for tree snakes recon theyd be good for keeping them in


----------



## pugsly (Apr 26, 2005)

Forgot I took some pics at the sth coast rep show couple of weeks ago. heres a bts and a green


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

longtom said:


> hey wrasse that filey must put away alot fish what you feed it does it eat dead stuff if its fresh or only live



Nessie and Loch are currently eating live. Mollies and Golds predominately, but anything that swims will be taken. Loch is a tad more difficult than Nessie though and has far greater variety to tempt him.

Once they are both eating well, I will stop the live feeds and start the training on pre-killed.


----------



## Dicco (Apr 26, 2005)

Will you try to wean them onto pre killed for easier feeding when they're adults Wrasse?


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

OK, Bert is measured. 190cms or 6ft 3". 


Dicco, yes. I figure it will be far easier to bring pre-killed home for them than live.


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

so can you get them to eat mamals wrasse or is it only fish?


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

nice green pugsly lots of yellow ah!!


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 26, 2005)

The Arafura's no. Fish diet only. There are some reports that say they will eat crustaceans, more that say they won't and mine show no interest in them at all.


----------



## longtom (Apr 26, 2005)

yes my mcleays will only look at live fish tryed em on defrosted they looked and swam away


----------



## rascal779 (Apr 29, 2005)

*golden tree*

couldnt resist putting my few pis in.

this was one i picked up on a callout recently, was very healthy so took a few pics and let it go the same day.


----------



## longtom (Apr 30, 2005)

*RE: golden tree*

great pics ive been after some for along time but just never seem to find any to buy or swap


----------



## indicus (Apr 30, 2005)

*RE: golden tree*

Know what you mean Longtom; the Gold's are very nice....i spent a-bit of time taking some pic's of the Blue's today, did you cheak your e-mail?......heres a shot; really getting into this photography stuff....lots of fun  ......Good looking snake rascal 8)


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 30, 2005)

*RE: golden tree*

That gold one is awesome,as nice as a blue for sure....healthy looking animal too for a wild specimen,no lumps and skin worms which i see on all the brown trees here...some of the ones i've seen have easy been 6 ft and agro as!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 30, 2005)

pic....


----------



## longtom (Apr 30, 2005)

yeah brouns every one raves about the blues id kill for captive golds got a mate in isa that had eggs once but they didnt hatch got my fingers crossed he gets eggs this year missed out on some other gold hatchlings a year or so ago ill get some oneday your pics are great


----------



## Menagerie (Apr 30, 2005)

Browns - what is it eating?


----------



## jimbo (Apr 30, 2005)

think its a pinkie with no legs


----------



## longtom (Apr 30, 2005)

excellent brouns and indicus you guys have realy got the camera bug hey indicus the tree with the black is that the little one or another?ill have to drag out some get some more pics


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2005)

http://www.bluechameleon.org/Photo & Image Stockpile - BCV/cateye_snake_collage.htm

some nice snakes here,,a bit like bts,but different


----------



## improvius (May 1, 2005)

Took some more pics of RB last night:






















-Imp


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2005)

veeeeeery nice imp


----------



## Wrasse (May 1, 2005)

What a sweet little snake, what is it ?


----------



## indicus (May 1, 2005)

Gorgeous snake Improvius, love the colour contrast.....A very nice snake 8)


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

my blue blowing out the thorat


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

a couple more


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

last


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2005)

amazing,,go to the site to


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

wow whats that its insane


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2005)

http://www.proexotics.com/collection_colubrids.html
its a rat snake,,,check out the rhino ratsnakes


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

thanks for that snakeman ill need to go and have a cold shower now man i wish we could import snakes


----------



## improvius (May 1, 2005)

Wrasse, RB is a California Kingsnake.

Tom, those blue shots are fantastic. I've looked around here a bit and can't find any breeders yet in the USA. Any idea what the laws are for exporting them?

-Imp


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

imp far as i know they wont allow private snake keepers but a rich zoo might get away with it as i know kowalas went out to zoos love that snake of yours are going to get it a mate? and breed them?


----------



## BROWNS (May 1, 2005)

> Browns - what is it eating?





> think its a pinkie with no legs


Yeah that's a pinky going down backwards which seems to happen more often than not so i nip the legs off when i get them straight from the freezer.Have had them try for up to an hour getting one down backwards with the legs and eventually give up and spit them out so snipping the legs off works a treat as you can see.


----------



## improvius (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure about breeding the cal king, Tom. At this point we are just planning to breed the Children's, anthills, Savus, and ball pythons. I picked up the kingsnake on a whim, and so far I prefer the personalities of our pythons. The king is a little musk machine. Even though I haven't seen any others quite like RB, with a black belly, it still isn't considered a very valuable snake. Technically he is a "banana" cal king, although he doesn't seem to have much yellow at all.

-Imp


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

well imp you can post him to me any time


----------



## Wrasse (May 1, 2005)

I am impressed by the Blue shots, I haven't seen them blow up like that before.


----------



## indicus (May 1, 2005)

Looking there Longtom.....excellent Blue's :mrgreen:


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

yes wrasse does make the snake look a lot more im pressive just a threat thing they do they handle fairly well as adults but i think if you handled them to much it wouldnt be good for them as they are fairly high spirted snake far as snakes go


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

easy indy when youve got a snake that looks good and often sits still


----------



## hugsta (May 1, 2005)

Great looking blue GTS longtom. Those rat snakes are unreal.


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

yes as brouny would say she knocks your socks off every time you look at her just wish i had several more the same


----------



## hugsta (May 1, 2005)

So do I, that way you could sell some to me.....LOL


----------



## longtom (May 1, 2005)

hopfully ill have some more of the half hers this year by then the ones ive kept will be advanced enough to see how much different than my normal blue/green blood line im thinking there going to be bluer than others time will tell


----------



## hugsta (May 1, 2005)

I would definately be interested in some really nice blue GTSs if you bred them.


----------



## longtom (May 2, 2005)

slatey grey ready for a bite


----------



## longtom (May 2, 2005)

tree snake egg hatching


----------



## longtom (May 2, 2005)

managed a qwick shot of nt then my batteries died :x


----------



## longtom (May 5, 2005)

blue tree eating good sized fuzzy rat not a great pic but....


----------



## moosenoose (May 5, 2005)

Hey Longtom, your photos of your colurbrids blow me away completely! That blue tree snake is absolutely mezmerizing! I'm stunned! 

Can I ask why the Blues blow the throat out like that? I take it the Golden ones do it also? Is it a warning signal they are giving off?

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## longtom (May 5, 2005)

hi moose yes they try and threated you by making themselves appear bigger even hatchlings do it its much more obvious on a big adult but they seldom do any thing else other than an ocassional mock strike but never just bite into you like some pythons will do...


----------



## Wrasse (May 6, 2005)

Eats like a Keelback, head up and gobble!


----------



## Rossagon (May 6, 2005)

Speaking of Keelbacks, found this little one at Elsa springs (spelt right?) in Mataranka. N.T.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful snakes. Love the BTS the most.


----------



## longtom (May 6, 2005)

nice keelback yes the bts really grow on ya craig awesome animals to keep probadly one of my favs


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

I hope to get a BTS in the near future. As well as a BHP, a bredli, an olive..... Well I can dream anyway


----------



## longtom (May 6, 2005)

craig i know where some bredls you could get for cheap but there here in qweensland


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Would love 'em. Gotta get a job again first


----------



## longtom (May 8, 2005)

more trees


----------



## Wrasse (May 8, 2005)

That's a hairy tree the GTS is hanging out on. Must be a special Queensland one.


----------



## BROWNS (May 8, 2005)

Few pics of a hatchling blue tree...


----------



## Wrasse (May 8, 2005)

Such magnificent eyes. *sigh*


----------



## longtom (May 8, 2005)

yeah wrasse a special one you get in qweensland theres only one like one of a kind :lol:


----------



## longtom (May 26, 2005)

they glow in the dark freaky if they really did!!


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2005)

Did you bang one of those glow in the dark snake gloves on him Tom? :lol: Hehehe


----------



## longtom (May 26, 2005)

no just a funny thing the flash did looks neat so thought id post it for a :lol: shes realy got a glow to her ah mossey noosey


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2005)

She does indeed! You have some awesome snakes Tom  I'm sold on the blue phase Tree snakes! They are amazing!


----------



## longtom (May 26, 2005)

im soon to get a black one mossey that,ll be interesting if it turns the black its supposed to


----------



## longtom (May 26, 2005)

glow baby glow


----------



## joughin (May 26, 2005)

longtom said:


> hey tom or joughin what snakes do you keep in tassie?


none as yet as i want maybe a white lipped snake but i dunno as they are a ven are they classified as dangerous if not what does their bite do ?? also arent the white lipped snake the whip snake ?


----------



## geckodan (May 26, 2005)

> Guess it depends on food avaliabilty?, and what their pradating on?,....frogs; apposed to small mammels.....seen some rather large GT's...removed one for a old lady's hub-cap a few months ago..5.5-6"in length, 3.5 in mid-girth, the largest i've seen...




I've seen little old ladies much bigger than that indicus


----------



## Kenshin (May 26, 2005)

ill pay tat one danny


----------



## longtom (May 27, 2005)

the tongue


----------



## ErisKSC (May 27, 2005)

I'm pretty interested in Colubrids and am looking for anyone in NSW who breeds them, BTS, any of the crowned snakes, white lips, masters, anything colubrid, i just find them alot more interesting than pythons.

But a question, what sized enclosure would you need for a pair of small colubrids like dwarf crowned snakes or masters snakes?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 27, 2005)

white lips ,masters,crowned,,all elapids not colubrids


----------



## Kenshin (May 27, 2005)

funny that...... crowned snakes, whitelips, masters arnt colubrids they are elapids


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 27, 2005)

beat ya to it kenshin,lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 27, 2005)

small elapids are great to keep,just hard to get,,i kept small eyeds for a while


----------



## Kenshin (May 27, 2005)

iv had afew small elapids before once apon a time iv never seen any availible on herp trader or urs or anywere


----------



## ErisKSC (May 29, 2005)

Sorry my mistake 

But i'd still like one or two.

Could anyone suggest an avenue for inquiry?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

You like small eyeds snake man was thought of mildly venomous in early times and we would let the sydney ones bite us and laugh and my mate got bitten when we were at coffs harbour in 72 and i laughed.As the day progressed his arm became swollen and it was in the glands under arm cause it was not treated.Nasty stuff take them seriously folks think there was fatality upo there as well,sorry i off topic bit.


----------



## jakew (May 30, 2005)

Hi All,

I am looking to get some (or one to start with) colurbrids (any species doesn't really matter). was just wondering if anyone will have any now or maybe at a later date, if so can you keep me in mind.


----------



## jakew (May 30, 2005)

Forgot, please pm me, or email at [email protected]


----------



## longtom (Jun 22, 2005)

a golden tree


----------



## longtom (Jun 24, 2005)

lovely


----------



## longtom (Jun 24, 2005)

food


----------



## longtom (Jun 24, 2005)

another


----------



## longtom (Jun 24, 2005)

these im in the process of buying pics were taken by seller great i think


----------



## Dicco (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, they're great goldens longtom, do you know the sexes?


----------



## longtom (Jun 24, 2005)

yes dicco male/female


----------



## longtom (Oct 16, 2005)

a few colours


----------



## longtom (Oct 16, 2005)

wow pretty as huh


----------



## Parko (Oct 16, 2005)

Geez Longtom you're torturing me mate, that last pic would have to be one of the prettiest things i've seen.


----------



## longtom (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah a few people have said same cheers


----------



## Wrasse (Oct 17, 2005)

Printed and hanging on my wall, that is a magnificent pic. Thanks


----------



## Shimarah (Oct 17, 2005)

:shock: That last pic is amazing!! Well they are both great. Last one is on my desktop now


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 17, 2005)

gorgeous longtom really really nice hope this one ends up as nice,fingers crossed.


----------



## longtom (Oct 17, 2005)

yes andrew starting to change can see yellow changeing to cream bellies getting a blue hue shell be a stunner for sure cheers


----------



## longtom (Oct 17, 2005)

another


----------



## tourett (Oct 17, 2005)

Great pictures. Youve got all the colors of a packet of "Snake Alive"


----------



## indicus (Oct 17, 2005)

Stunning Longtom; hows the colour?...a rainbow of snakes :shock: ; What other species of Australian snake, gives you such a variety in colours?....Everyone seems to freak about green pythons :? what about these guy's?
Unlike a python; Treesnakes are fast, on the move; watching everything you do....simply; one of the most pleasurable snake keeping experiences i've had yet.....I was photographing one on the lawn some time ago...and wondered why he kept moving his head every few seconds....he was watching cars go past on the hiway, some 200m away.....
Looks good Browns; carnt wait to see how it colours up.... 8)


----------



## Jason (Oct 17, 2005)

man there are some great looking snakes there everyone.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 17, 2005)

Drool! As Usual! :lol: Great photos LT


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2005)

Those pics are incredible longtom! Unreal colours!


----------



## cronullaben (Oct 17, 2005)

*green tree snake*

green tree snakes


----------



## thals (Oct 17, 2005)

I've really taken a shine to these snakes despite having had little interest in them before. They are simply stunning creatures. Extremely nice pics u guys!


----------



## Wrasse (Oct 17, 2005)

indicus said:


> Unlike a python; Treesnakes are fast, on the move; watching everything you do....simply; one of the most pleasurable snake keeping experiences i've had yet.....I was photographing one on the lawn some time ago...and wondered why he kept moving his head every few seconds....he was watching cars go past on the hiway, some 200m away.....



That's what I love about the Tree's and Keelbacks, such wonderful display snakes, always watching and moving. So unlike Pythons.

The Keelback is out hunting and watching and is intensely curious about you, she has to follow you from one side to another to keep an eye on you.

I love peeking in on my baby GTS, he is hidden away in a cupboard, yet always watching and looking, his head is always moving. I peek through a crack to see him when the cupboard is lit from within (heating) and I see him trying to see me, the head bobbing and shifting for a better look. So cute. 

Of course, Bert is too old and jaded to care, he figured out long ago, he can see everything from where he lies.


----------



## longtom (Oct 18, 2005)

well i cant take the credit for the pics i had help from a friend with a slr digital


----------



## longtom (Oct 20, 2005)

eggs again layed on18/10/05 look bit like big flys eggs


----------



## Deb64 (Mar 4, 2006)

Time to bump up an old thread I think.... I am so jealous of you lot with all those awesome colubrids there. I have to say the *blues* are deffinately my fav.coming close behind by the *golds*.... anyone out there got new pics? more species maybe or tales to tell of great colors sighted?
I thought this bts was very pretty......love the huge eyes and smile 
Deb


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 21, 2006)

Bump


----------



## krusty (Apr 21, 2006)

there some great photos in this subject ,thanks to all for the pics.


----------



## dagnapit (Jul 8, 2006)

hi all,

new to herping, so forgive my ignorance, is there any differance in qld permit requirements for keeping aussie colubrids or some of the smaller elapids (red napped or dwarf crowns)? i had a chat to the lass at the epa on friday, but she couldn't say either way.

if there are any breeders out there who deal in these species i'd be keen to here any info


----------



## dagnapit (Jul 8, 2006)

hi all,

new to herping, so forgive my ignorance, is there any differance in qld permit requirements for keeping aussie colubrids or some of the smaller elapids (red napped or dwarf crowns)? i had a chat to the lass at the epa on friday, but she couldn't say either way.

if there are any breeders out there who deal in these species i'd be keen to hear any info


----------



## hairyman (Jul 8, 2006)

there are some great pics guys cant wait till i can up grade my licence


----------



## Crocboy (Jul 8, 2006)

Great shots guys.


----------

